# Exporting from Sibelius into Logic Pro X



## JohnBMears (Oct 15, 2015)

Since I have worked in Sibelius for so many years (and use it for part production) I am much faster at inputting for some types of projects. But when EXPORTING a MIDI file from Sibelius into Logic Pro X, there is a ton of program change, pan, reverb, etc info that I don't want to bring into Logic Pro X. Are there any tips or tutorials that can show me how to get rid of that so only notes and rhythms come in to Logic? Thanks!


----------



## CBel27 (Oct 15, 2015)

One method you could try is: when you've imported the MIDI file into Logic, if you select the regions of each instrument on the arrange page and then open the Step Editor, you can then delete all of the program changes in there.


----------



## JohnBMears (Oct 15, 2015)

OK, Great I'll try that! Thanks!


----------



## JimVMusic (Oct 16, 2015)

JohnBMears said:


> Since I have worked in Sibelius for so many years (and use it for part production) I am much faster at inputting for some types of projects. But when EXPORTING a MIDI file from Sibelius into Logic Pro X, there is a ton of program change, pan, reverb, etc info that I don't want to bring into Logic Pro X. Are there any tips or tutorials that can show me how to get rid of that so only notes and rhythms come in to Logic? Thanks!



The "midi transform" (see open midi transform under window) can be set up to delete specific types of midi data as well. Once it's set up, this can make getting rid of unwanted data very quick and easy. Just a couple of clicks.


----------

